# one ab bigger then the other



## edubz (May 16, 2006)

I am in fairly good shape, but when I first started working out (10 years ago) my body was deformed. 

i had one side of my chest bigger then the other. As I kept working out, it evened out.

I never worked on abs, but I notice that my left top ab by my chest, is bigger then the other one on the right.

anyway to fix this?


----------



## kcoleman (May 16, 2006)

Switch hands.


----------



## edubz (May 16, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Switch hands.





hardy har har...

but seriously, why is one ab bigger then the other?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2006)

Genetics.


----------



## NMOY (May 16, 2006)

Nah, it isn???t necessarily genetics, if that side of ur abdomen is more active than the other, it will be bigger. Hockey players who only take shots from one side have very uneven abs. I would recommend doing an ab workout for a while that focuses on the weaker side. IE, do cross crunches to the weaker side etc etc. Should help you balance out!


----------



## CowPimp (May 16, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> Nah, it isn???t necessarily genetics, if that side of ur abdomen is more active than the other, it will be bigger. Hockey players who only take shots from one side have very uneven abs. I would recommend doing an ab workout for a while that focuses on the weaker side. IE, do cross crunches to the weaker side etc etc. Should help you balance out!



It's definitely genetics.  The rectus abdominus is one muscle.  The left and right sides are not separate entities as is the case with your pectoralis major.


----------



## jonathonwoods (Mar 15, 2011)

*hiii*



edubz said:


> I am in fairly good shape, but when I first started working out (10 years ago) my body was deformed.
> 
> i had one side of my chest bigger then the other. As I kept working out, it evened out.
> 
> ...


 hay man im curiouss 
\did u find out wats wrong with ur ab ? 
i got the same issue and its scaring the fuck out of me  
sorry for langue


----------



## jonathonwoods (Mar 15, 2011)

*hiii*



edubz said:


> I am in fairly good shape, but when I first started working out (10 years ago) my body was deformed.
> 
> i had one side of my chest bigger then the other. As I kept working out, it evened out.
> 
> ...


 hay man im curiouss 
\did u find out wats wrong with ur ab ? 
i got the same issue and its scaring the fuck out of me  
sorry for langue


----------



## jonathonwoods (Mar 15, 2011)

the dr said it wasnt a hernia or ceptic ulcer >.>  iduno if its the intestine or wat


----------

